# What color to buy...



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in Salt Lake City, UT. So it's pretty much desert around me but do get decent snowfall in the winters. I do drive into Wyoming almost once a month though.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Get the color you like. I too was in the same boat, I had my heart set on the blue and grey offered in the 2011 models (I bought my cruze before 2012 models were released).

Turns out the blue was only avaliable in the ls and the grey was discontinued. I picked silver, and I know I wouldn't have liked grey or blue as much.

Blue topaz looks pretty sexy...


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

I chose silver. It is easy to maintain and usually always looks somewhat clean if you can't keep up with carwashes. I do use the car as a daily commuter car and will put about 18,000 miles per year on it. It also doesn't outshine my other car which is atomic orange...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Just FYI, Blue Granite Metallic is a new color on the Cruze for 2012 and you can order an Eco in that color. I just ordered a Blue Granite 1LT today for the my dealership. The 2011 colors that went away were Imperial Blue and Taupe Gray. My Eco is Silver Ice because I wanted a lighter color after my last three cars being either black or midnight blue, as you said dark cars show a lot of surface imperfections. Color is all about personal choice, I deal with that every day with my customers. My recommendation is pick a color that YOU are happy with......you're gonna have to live with it for the next few years. If you can, go to a dealers lot (on a sunny day) and check out the colors in person. Cloudy days really kill some of the metallic colors, especially Autumn Metallic.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

once again, doinitwrong is right again!!!! Pick the color *you* want. I love dark colors, (black, dark blue, etc) but they show dirt, swirls and scrathes like crazy. silver and white hold up very well, but it's your $ , so get what tickles your fancy. 

I have a Black Pontiac and a bought a White Cruze this time, and don't regret it a second. -Dan


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I chose a silver Cruze and I am very happy with the color. This is the first silver car I have owned and I find that it hides the dust very well and has very good visibility at night.


----------



## tyguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't give up on the blue granite just yet. You can spec out a 2012 on chevy.com in blue granite, so if that's what you want, then go get it! I haven't seen blue granite in person, but based on the images on the Chevy website it's my favorite option. Seeing Topaz blue in person with the sun out really makes the Cruze look nice.

Cavere, I'm in the SLC area myself. Good to see another Utahn on the boards.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Previously there wasn't a blue granite option on the build your own section but now it seems like it's back up. The only problem I run into then is that I would have to order the cruze and wait for delivery. My girlfriend is selling her car to a woman she works with (for a few hundred more than I'd get for trade in). I'm giving her my modded Xterra (which I do love that truck) and I'm getting the money from her car to buy my cruze which isn't nearly what the Xterra is worth. But hey that's love right lol.

But we cannot function as a one vehicle household so I'm at the mercy of what the local dealers have in stock. But having seen the blue granite in person, I have to admit it looks great. I think I'm leaning towards silver or white just because if I only do a few simple exterior mods it could make more of an impact to the overall feel... Maybe... I'm really indecisive.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the ice blue.. but the blue granite is really nice!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't go wrong with black. Hard to maintain but it looks great!!!! And it looks fine with any interior. I personally didn't like the other colors because interior choices were the dealbreaker and hard to match


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a 2011 ECO with the Crystal Red Metallic. It was an extra $325, but does it look sexy! The other day there was a really bright sunset and the car looked unbelievable! Up close, you can see dirt, but from more than like 6-10ft it always looks clean unless there's brown mud or something.

My vote is definitely for the Crystal Red Metallic. I live in Upstate NY with a lot of snow and slop in the winter, but I wouldn't change my color for anything.


----------

